# What mistakes do you se yourself often do when you train,



## Kim Dahl (Aug 8, 2004)

Here a some of mine.

Kim is that a coffee break I see. 

Dont **** in a separate move Kim

Rule number one is Kim 

What stances is that?

So guys and girls pleas tell the truth
Best Regards
Kim Dahl¨
www.Kenpo.dk


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

I find myself failing to look through the eyes of a beginner and instead look at thins with Black Belt eyes.


----------



## shaolinchi (Aug 8, 2004)

i find myself getting to frustrated with myself when i don't do something exactly how i want it.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 8, 2004)

Well, I don't train in kenpo, but to answer the question - I too get frustruated with myself too quickly.  I am too critical of myself - I can understand that it can take years to really understand something, but if I can't do it right away, I'm pissed (at myself).


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 9, 2004)

Lower your stance!! 

That's the one I hear more often, specially after a break in training :s


----------



## Seig (Aug 10, 2004)

The two most common things I do are 1.) Move to fast for my students to see/understand what I am doing  2.) Do something to advanced for their level.


----------



## loki09789 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have to chuckle at the low replies to this thread.  Either people don't like to admit to their mistakes or they really are taking to heart the Kenpo idea of "concealing my treasure" to include not advertising their weaknesses in such a public place....

good tactical sense and philosophically aligned behavior over all.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 10, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> I have to chuckle at the low replies to this thread. Either people don't like to admit to their mistakes or they really are taking to heart the Kenpo idea of "concealing my treasure" to include not advertising their weaknesses in such a public place....
> 
> good tactical sense and philosophically aligned behavior over all.


OH NO! You have found me out!  I was going to use this thread to take over the forum!  MUUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Darn it!  Now what is a girls suppose to do? 

Anyways, back to the thread.

I find myself concentrating on one submission too much sometimes and I miss opportunities to get others.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 10, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> I have to chuckle at the low replies to this thread. Either people don't like to admit to their mistakes or they really are taking to heart the Kenpo idea of "concealing my treasure" to include not advertising their weaknesses in such a public place....
> 
> good tactical sense and philosophically aligned behavior over all.


Mistakes me - oh no never!!!!!  :angel: Okay so here it is, sometimes when learning a technique, i anticipate what the next action will be, and when my instructor does something different than what i thought the movement should be, i get flustered and make him repeat it.  Sometimes good, sometimes bad, i guess it means i'm internalizing the art, but have a lot to learn.

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Bob White (Aug 10, 2004)

I feel that when I work out without a plan my workout is not as productive. If there is a certain area of my art that I work on I am able to get more accomplished. I feel that I can get better results when I do an inventory on my art and work on the things that need the most attention. Applying the CANI [constant and neverending improvement] concept, I am able to be involved in becoming better. I encourage my students to do the same and it has been a valuable tool in their progress.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 10, 2004)

My mistakes? Sigh.... I have too many that I could easily write several pages....

The main ones I have to constantly remind myself are in the way I do my stances (make them lower) and make sure my kicks are done properly (I tend to get sloppy with some of my kicks sometimes when I am too distracted).  Just shows I need to practice and focus more.

- Ceicei


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 10, 2004)

I find that I still tend to "rush" through techniques and forms, especially when I'm tired or nervous (i.e., in a test).  I'm making a conscious effort to slow it down, though.


----------



## Maltair (Aug 15, 2004)

My biggest issue right now is taking control of opp center. Esp when opp is behind me. Can't figure out how to fix it either, I think I need some  :whip:


----------



## bluenosekenpo (Aug 16, 2004)

the big three;


1) relax, you're too tense
2) you're fixating on the weapon
3) you're using waaaay too much muscle and not enough technique.

i should have these tatooed somewhere on my body to remind me.


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 13, 2004)

I find my self going way to fast and the rest of my body can not keep up. So I am off balance, than I get frustrated.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2004)

Im over critical (of myself)
Rush my moves
My circles are sometime too big
like Rob - I forget to look through the eyes of a beginner 
The list goes on and on.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 14, 2004)

Greetings,

I feel I could improve my...

- Stances
- Timing... _No coffee breaks _

Most importantly however, I feel I could intensify my training.  I see the problem areas and I need to correct them by working at them not just ignoring them.  I have placed them on my inventory list!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 14, 2004)

I've got a lazy left foot

my hips are too tight

I need a haircut (I'm not in a Parker system) :rofl:


----------

